# Partage de bibliothèque ITunes sur un NAS



## Syno78 (4 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Premier post, bonne année à tous.

J'ai un NAS (Synology DS209+II). Il dispose d'une fonction "ITunes server" qui permet de stocker la bobliothèque ITunes et la partager sur tous les postes de la maison (IMAC, PC). Le partage fonctionne parfaitement, ITunes reconnait la bibliothèque dans "bibliothèques partagées" et sait me lire la musique de tous les postes.

L'ajout de musique fonctionne aussi, si je numérise un CD dans n'importe quel ITunes des ordinateurs, les fichiers vont bien dans la bibliothèque du NAS et sont trouvés par les autres ordinateurs.

Donc tout est nickel sur ce plan... sauf qu'il est maintenant impossible de synchroniser les Ipods -aucun, classic, nano, touch- avec cette bibliothèque...

J'ai dû louper un truc, mais je ne sais pas où...

Merci de vos lumières !!


----------



## marvel63 (4 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour et bonne année,

malheureusement pour toi tu n'as rien raté.
Le partage iTunes ne permet que de donner l'accès en lecture à tes musiques, il ne permet pas de se constituer une liste de lecture à synchroniser sur ses iPods... 
Je sais c'est nul mais c'est comme ça, je trouve cela vraiment dommage.


----------



## Syno78 (4 Janvier 2010)

Je craignais un peu ce type de réponse... quelle solution de contournement ? Un import manuel de la bibliothèque sur chaque ordinateur concerné ? (et donc à refaire à chaque update de la bibliothèque partagée...)

Je découvre le monde apple après 20 ans d'intoxication windaubienne... ya des trucs géniaux, mais clairement, l'usage des applis Apple n'est pas du tout pensé "réseau domestique"... autant ça marche génial côté ressources/reconnaissance/paramétrage, autant côté applis, c'est pas ça qu'est çà...:mouais:


----------



## PHILTI (8 Janvier 2010)

Suis ennuyé, je suis sur Mac, mon épouse sur PC ... nous achetons des morceaux chacun de notre côté sur iTunes ... comment centraliser tout ça ?

Je pensais stocker mes fichiers sur un DD externe, accessible depuis Mac et PC.
Mais si je ne peux pas synchroniser mon Mac avec mon iPhone et le PC avec l'iPod de ma femme ...


----------



## marvel63 (8 Janvier 2010)

Le plus simple (à défaut d'être le plus adapté) c'est de centraliser sur le Mac, de faire deux listes de lecture (une "monsieur", une "madame"), et de ne synchroniser cette liste de lecture qu'avec un appareil.
Le stockage externe ne permettra effectivement pas le partage.


----------



## Syno78 (11 Janvier 2010)

Pour le moment, j'ai trouvé un pis-aller = je stocke la bliothèque sur le réseau, ce point là n'est même pas discutable.

Avec la fonction de partage du nas, elle apparait bien, à jour, sur toutes les machines dans "bibliothèques partagées", mais synchro IPod impossible.

Sur les machines où je dois synchroniser les Ipod, je fait un import du dossier, musique du NAS, sans déplacer les fichiers. Dans ce cas, la synchro fonctionne.... mais bien entendu, pour récupérer les mises à jour de musique, il faut effacer/recommencer...

.... franchement, il faudrait expliquer aux développeurs de ITunes que parfois, éventuellement, pas le plus grand des hasards, en 2010, il est possible qu'au sein d'une même famille, il y ait un peu plus qu'un seul ordinateur et un seul Ipod...


----------



## kman (15 Novembre 2010)

Syno78 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...


Même problème que toi.

J'imagine que rien n'a changé depuis janvier ? Pas de solution en vue ?


----------



## cybervince (9 Décembre 2010)

Tiens je vais relancer le sujet, car je suis un peu confronté à la même chose.

J'ai donc chez moi un NAS Synology 411j qui gère le principe de bibliothèque partagée. Actuellement j'ai l'intégralité de ma bibliothèque sur mon iMac, et je souhaiterais pouvoir tout transférer sur le NAS afin de ne plus avoir de bibliothèque en local.

Le soucis se pose justement dans l'optique de synchroniser avec mon iPhone, car pour se faire, ce n'est possible qu'avec la musique stockée localement sur l'iMac.

J'avais donc dans l'idée pour contourner cette limitation de ne pas utiliser la fonction iTunes Serveur du NAS, mais tout simplement d'avoir un partage qui serait monté directement dans le répertoire local où sont stockés les fichiers de la bibliothèque iTunes. Ainsi pour iTunes, c'est comme si les fichiers étaient en local, et dans la pratique, ils sont stockés sur le NAS.
Je n'ai pas testé, mais je pense que ça devrait fonctionner, le tout étant de savoir où créer le point de montage (en NFS je pense).

Mais là où ça se complique, c'est dans le fait que je viens de m'acheter un MacBook Air et que j'aimerais du coup quand je suis chez moi, pouvoir accéder à cette même bibliothèque. Et je me demande si en faisant de même (en faisant pointer sur le même partage NAS), je ne risque pas de me retrouver confronté à des corruptions de données.

PS: Et en bonus, j'aimerais pouvoir synchroniser mon iPhone à la fois sur mon iMac, et mon MacBook.


----------



## Holy Diver (10 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

j'utilise également un Synology 411j. Voici comment j'ai procédé:
. toute ma bibliothèque iTunes est stockée sur le NAS, dans le dossier Music.
. la fonction serveur iTunes du NAS est activée --> ma musique est donc partagée par le NAS qui est vu comme un serveur iTunes sur mon réseau.
. Mon iMac gère ma bibliothèque: c'est lui et lui seul qui ajoute des morceaux à la bibliothèque et qui gère également les listes de lecture.

Le problème d'iTunes, c'est qu'il n'est pas prévu pour une utilisation en réseau; il faut donc ruser. J'ai activé le compte "Invité" sur mon NAS et lui ai donné des droits en lecture seule sur le dossier Music.
La bibliothèque iTunes de mon Mac Mini pointe sur ce dossier Music auquel le Mini se connecte via le compte Invité --> ainsi, le Mini ne risque pas de faire du "ménage" accidentel dans ma bibliothèque. Pour que le Mini puisse voir mes listes de lectures, j'ai simplement recopié les fichiers xml de l'iMac sur le Mini (dans le dossier Musique).

La seule contrainte de ce système, c'est qu'à chaque fois que j'ajoute un morceau ou que je créé une nouvelle liste de lecture, je dois recopier ces fichiers xml de l'iMac vers le Mini; mais comme cela n'arrive pas tous les jours ce n'est pas vraiment un problème.

Aucun problème de synchro, que ce soit avec mon iPhone ou mon iPad.

Cdt,

H_D

Edit: les fichiers xml auxquels je fais référence sont stockés ici:
/Utilisateurs/nom_utilisateur/Musique/iTunes/  et sont "iTunes Library" et "iTunes Library.xml"


----------



## olaf1966 (11 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'utilise un Synology 407 sur lequel je stocke ma bibliothèque dans le dossier Music. Chaque utilisateur à les droits en lecture sur ce dossier, et un utilisateur en lecture/écriture.

Aucun souci de partage et mise à jour éventuelle sur quatre ordinateurs différents.


----------



## stéphane33 (6 Mars 2011)

olaf1966 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'utilise un Synology 407 sur lequel je stocke ma bibliothèque dans le dossier Music. Chaque utilisateur à les droits en lecture sur ce dossier, et un utilisateur en lecture/écriture.
> 
> Aucun souci de partage et mise à jour éventuelle sur quatre ordinateurs différents.



De quelle bibliothèque parles tu? Tout le contenu du dossier iTunes qui contient les films séries musique... Ou juste du dossier Music?


----------



## olaf1966 (7 Mars 2011)

J'ai créé sur le NAS un dossier nommé MUSIC que j'ai partagé à l'ensemble des utilisateurs (droits lecture du NAS). Dans les préférences iTunes (onglet avancé) j'ai choisi ce dossier MUSIC comme emplacement du dossier iTunes Média.

J'ai viré "laisser iTunes organiser le dossier..."

Pour tout dire, je ne stocke que de la musique, mais il n'y a pas de raison que cela ne fonctionne pas avec de la vidéo AMHA.


----------



## stéphane33 (9 Mars 2011)

olaf1966 a dit:


> J'ai créé sur le NAS un dossier nommé MUSIC que j'ai partagé à l'ensemble des utilisateurs (droits lecture du NAS). Dans les préférences iTunes (onglet avancé) j'ai choisi ce dossier MUSIC comme emplacement du dossier iTunes Média.
> 
> J'ai viré "laisser iTunes organiser le dossier..."
> 
> Pour tout dire, je ne stocke que de la musique, mais il n'y a pas de raison que cela ne fonctionne pas avec de la vidéo AMHA.



Donc l ensemble du contenu iTunes médias dont la Music les films les App est stocké sur le nas si ta sélectionné cet emplacement.
Par contre excuse moi mais comme je débute dans le stockage réseau nas pour que le Mac est acces librement à ton dossier Music lorsque tu ouvres itunes il faut memeoriser le mot de passe réseau automatiquement non?
Merci


----------



## olaf1966 (9 Mars 2011)

stéphane33 a dit:


> Par contre excuse moi mais comme je débute dans le stockage réseau nas pour que le Mac est acces librement à ton dossier Music lorsque tu ouvres itunes il faut memeoriser le mot de passe réseau automatiquement non?
> Merci



Tu déclares un utilisateur ayant le même nom et même mot de passe que sur ton Mac dans la partie administration du Synology, puis tu donnes accès au dossier Music à cet utilisateur.

Tu procèdes de même si tu veux déclarer d'autres utilisateurs, il suffit de leur attribuer les droits en lecture/écriture ou lecture seule suivant ton choix.


----------



## stéphane33 (10 Mars 2011)

olaf1966 a dit:


> Tu déclares un utilisateur ayant le même nom et même mot de passe que sur ton Mac dans la partie administration du Synology, puis tu donnes accès au dossier Music à cet utilisateur.
> 
> Tu procèdes de même si tu veux déclarer d'autres utilisateurs, il suffit de leur attribuer les droits en lecture/écriture ou lecture seule suivant ton choix.



C'est compliqué!!
Je ne comprends pas un truc désolé encore : Si tu définis l'emplacement du dossier itunes médias sur le NAS comment itunes gère cela?
 En fait moi je gère cela depuis un disque externe firewire : Tout mon dossier itunes média est stocké dessus.
J'ai bien entendu sélectionné l'emplacement du dossier itunes média sur ce disque externe et itunes gère cela : Il place les films dans le dossier films, la musique dans le dossier music, les app etc etc.

Je voudrais faire la même chose avec le NAS en fait : sélectionner l'emplacement du contenu itunes média sur le NAS et que itunes gère cela.

Car sur ta configuration je ne comprends pas : 
Ou se trouve par exemple ton dossier film d itunes, les app ou les series tv?

J'aurai vu plutôt le même "fonctionnement" que sur un disque externe : désigner l'emplacement complet d'itunes média et laisser itunes le gérer pour que tout soit centraliser sur le NAS.

de même pour les sauvegardes time machine : Est ce possible?

Désolé d'être "pointilleux" mais j'ai acquis un NAS pour cette utilisation :

Basculer le contenu d'itunes sur le NAS pour un accès à distance supplémentaire.

Cordialement
Stéphane


----------



## olaf1966 (11 Mars 2011)

stéphane33 a dit:


> C'est compliqué!!
> Je ne comprends pas un truc désolé encore : Si tu définis l'emplacement du dossier itunes médias sur le NAS comment itunes gère cela?
> En fait moi je gère cela depuis un disque externe firewire : Tout mon dossier itunes média est stocké dessus.
> J'ai bien entendu sélectionné l'emplacement du dossier itunes média sur ce disque externe et itunes gère cela : Il place les films dans le dossier films, la musique dans le dossier music, les app etc etc.
> ...


C'est exactment la même chose sur le NAS.
L'ensemble des dossiers est écrit sur le répertoire que tu choisis dans les pref d'iTunes.

La seule différence tient à la gestion des droits d'écriture et lecture sur le NAS.
1): créer un répertoire sur le NAS pour ta bibliothèque iTunes.
2): créer un utilisateur sur le NAS possédant une identification et un mot de passe identiques à ton mac.
3): donner les droits en lecture et écriture à cet utilisateur sur le répertoire choisi pour iTunes.
4): modifier les préférences d'iTunes pour déclarer le répertoire du NAS comme chemin par défaut.
Cette config est suffisante pour un fonctionnement chez toi.

Pour accéder au NAS depuis une connexion distante par internet, cela se complique un peu. Il faut utiliser ton adresse ip si elle est fixe, ou créer une adresse dynamique (un compte dyndns par exemple). Il faut ouvrir les ports utilisés par le NAS dans l'interface de ta box et renseigner les paramètres de liaison DNS sur le NAS et la box.

Tu trouveras plein d'infos et tutoriels sur http://www.nas-forum.com/forum/ en fonction de ton FAI.

Rien d'insurmontable, juste emmerdant lorsqu'on ne connaît pas ces paramètres.

Bon courage!


----------



## stéphane33 (11 Mars 2011)

olaf1966 a dit:


> C'est exactment la même chose sur le NAS.
> L'ensemble des dossiers est écrit sur le répertoire que tu choisis dans les pref d'iTunes.
> 
> La seule différence tient à la gestion des droits d'écriture et lecture sur le NAS.
> ...



Je te remercie beaucoup : j attendais d'avoir des conseils de configuration avant de my mettre.
Pour la restauration je pense que c la même chose : il est probablement nécessaire de créer un répertoire pour Time machine par exemple. Au niveau du Finder dans la barre latérale où apparait le serveur lorsque j'y accède il est préférable de mémoriser le mot de passe et le l' identifiant crées sur le nas dans le trousseau d acces pour ces utilisations : iTunes Time machine pour un acces sans restriction.

En fait le profi admin doit être indépendant sécurisé je pense aussi.


Et je mémorise donc les mots de passe et utilisateurs crées sur le nas lorsque le trousseau me le demande pour que ces applications y accèdent c ça?
Pour internet j'ai un nas synology 110j je sais pas ce que ça donne encore mais ya des appplicatiions aussi pour iPad et iPhone.

Bref je pense avoir compris

Merci pour ton aide précieuse.


----------

